# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  MAGIA Y EDUCACION

## LOU LESS

Saludos.

Hace varios días puse un tema titulado EDUCACION VIAL, el tema me pareció interesante, y surgió la idea de generalizarlo un poco más.

Por ello abro este nuevo tema, MAGIA Y EDUCACION.

Digamos que es una prolongación del anterior, pero relacionado con la educación.
La magia es un instrumento muy válido para muchas cosas, pero como enfocar una educación, o introducir un poco de cultura por medio de ella.

Es muy típico en cartomagia definir los palos de la baraja, por decirlo de alguna manera, educar al espectador, se le enseña a diferenciar las cartas.
Podemos hacer lo mismo con muchísimas cosas.

Por ejemplo, un cuentacuentos nos puede trasmitir por medio de las palabras mucha información, las imágenes, la música, etc. también nos dan información, pero se puede potenciar con la magia como medio.

Las partes del cuerpo, se puede reforzar su aprendizaje con un juego de magia, con lo que coseguimos más etención por parte de los peques, podemos hacer aparecer y desaparecer ciertos elementos, forzar palabras, colores, ciudades, ....
Se pueden dar clases de matemáticas, geografía, anatomía, etc.

Un ejemplo práctico, hace unos días con unas tarjetas de animales y cinco pequeñajos como público improvisado, a la vez que aparecía un animalito y les explicaba ciertas características del mismo, yo jugaba a cambiarles las tarjetas, donde creían que había un caballo, aparecía un elefante, y ellos ante la sorpresa inicial del cambio, terminaban dándome información de los dos animales.
Con un dado dinamita, se pueden dar unas pequeñas bases matemáticas, a la vez que sacamos Nº, ellos peden ir aprendiendo por ejemplo las tablas.

Podríamos relacionar un tema con un juego de magia.
La gripe A, a la vez que les enseñamos las medidas de prevención, se les puede hacer manipulación, se rompe la toallita, para aparecerla nueva otra vez.

Esperando vuestra aportación y colaboración en el tema os doy las gracias.

LOU LESS.

----------


## ignoto

Cliff the magician (vive en Madrid) tiene un espectáculo completo dedicado al aprendizaje del inglés.
El mago Paco tiene una conferencia sobre el tema (creo recordar que la impartió en el primer encuentro).
Mi sargento primero empezó a escribir algo sobre el tema pero aún lo tiene en volandas.

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.

Buen aporte Ignoto, los idiomas.
Una rutina de magia en inglés,  es una buena manera y un gran ejemplo de lo que busco con este tema.
La idea del tema ya sabemos que no es nueva, pero hay que potenciarla.
Gracias.
LOU LESS.

----------


## alvarovilla

tal vez Pulgas tenga algo que aportar, por lo que leí es cuentacuentos  :117: D.
Ahora en serio, tengo un hermano que estudia magisterio y el modo de aprendizaje de los chavalillos. Por los estudios que hay realizados funcionan muy bien todo aquello que lleve un trabajo visual, es decir, que utilice la memoria fotográfica, con muchos colores, dibujitos y tal. Sin duda la magia sería estupenda para enseñar porque capta la atención de los niños muy rapidamente con el inconveniente de que solo puede usarse para ciertos aspectos didácticos...imaginate enseñando química con cartas xDD.
Un saludo
!!!

----------


## Moñiño

"Viaje al pais de las hadas" Enseña que no debes confiar en un elfo para que te haga la maleta y ser ordenado y previsor tu mismo, antes de salir de viaje

----------


## Pulgas

*¡Magia y pedagogía!* ¡Qué pareja tan chula! Deberían casarse.

Uno de los elementos que más se valora desde algunas tendencias pedagógicas es que el aprendizaje se convierta en un juego, en algo divertido.
Ahí puede, perfectamente, estar la magia dando caña, haciendo que los peques se lo pasen bien y aprendan al mismo tiempo.
La magia es tan variada, que nos permite entrar en todas las asignaturas (la creatividad deberá echarnos un capote enorme para ello) de tal manera que el niño retenga conocimientos por asimilación con el hecho que acaba de presenciar.
De igual manera que funcionan la memoria fotográfica, la memoria de las sensaciones, la de las emociones, la de la diversión... la emnte del pequeño se dispara con la magia.

Hay que medir mucho. Para el caso de que queramos introducirla como recurso en el aula (o como complemento a ella) hemos de cuidar "_que no se coma las enseñanzas_". Es decir, que sirva como refuerzo, pero que los peques no se queden sólo con la anécdota (magia) sino que interioricen la lección.

*¿Por qué se utiliza muy poco como recurso?*
Se me ocurren algunas respuestas
Porque hay pocos docentes que dominen la magia.Porque es un tema poco estudiado y quien desee profundizar en él tendrá que partir, casi, casi, de cero.Porque aveces puede implicar desvelar más de lo que deseamos (la magia química, lógicamente, bebe de la química. Si el aprendizaje lo revisto de magia, descubrirán, por la enseñanza, que donde yo digo magia sólo hay química).Ahora, para quien se anime: tenemos matemagia, magia química, un montón de elementos entroncados con la física (tirajes, imanes...), mil juegos que nos llevan al mundo de los colores, las palabras, los viajes, los países...
¡La magia es una mina!

Eso sí, no lo termino de ver completo si sólo eres cartomago  :Smile1:

----------


## Iban

Empecemos con la FÍSICA:

¿Alguien se imagina a un profesor explicando a caída libre de los cuerpos, la gravedad, el tiro parabólico, la aceleración, etc, utilizado un HI?

Jus, ya podía haber tenido y a un profesor así...

----------


## Iban

Segundo, algo de QUÍMICA:

¿Átomos y moléculas con bolas de esponja? Dos átomos (bolas de esponja rojas de 3mm) se combinan para formar una molécula (bola de esponja verde de 5mm).

----------


## alvarovilla

La verdad Iban esque no lo termino de ver...SOy estudiante de Química y no digo que no sería "guay" dar clases con magia...pero hay conceptos tan complejos que sin duda no se podrían explicar con un juego...está bien para cosas "simples"...imaginate explicar una ecuación diferencial con un juego de cartas...Pa morite!!!!

----------


## Iban

Jajaja... Álvaro, estamos hablando de niños y conceptos básicos...

----------


## Pulgas

> La verdad Iban esque no lo termino de ver...SOy estudiante de Química y no digo que no sería "guay" dar clases con magia...pero hay conceptos tan complejos que sin duda no se podrían explicar con un juego...está bien para cosas "simples"...imaginate explicar una ecuación diferencial con un juego de cartas...Pa morite!!!!


Es que creo que no se trata de "explicar con", sino de reforzar a través de la magia lo que estás explicando, de tal manera que el alumno asocie "eso que pudo haber sido un peñazo" al día en que se lo pasó genial.

----------


## alvarovilla

Ya entiendo lo que decis era una broma...al igual que yo de pequño aprendi las vocales con un cuento...eran una familia real xD. Si estoy de acuerdo en que la magia puede hacer que un niño mantenga su atención en la materia. Mi madre por ejemplo tiene varios libros publicados sobre la enseñanza, Inteligencia múltiple y demás y tratan sobre métodos para la enseñanza y el aprendizaje. Por ejemplo, los números de teléfono los asociamos de 2 en 2 normalmente y siempre los recitamos con un "ritmo/cancioncilla" que nos ayuda a retenerlos en la memoria. La magia seria a la enseñanza lo que el ritmillo a la memorizacion del número...un método más como lo es hoy en día la informática(power point), la música, etc.

----------


## alvarovilla

Han llegado a mis manos unos videos que son muy interesantes en esto que hablamos...no son de magia pero tal vez si hacemos algunos temas más divertidos(sin duda la magia es un buen instrumento para ello)podremos conseguir un mayor impacto en la gente. Vean con sus propios ojos...lo llaman the fun theory(la teoría de la diversión) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lXh2n0aPyw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSiHjMU-MUo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbEKAwCoCKw
Espero que os guste!!

----------


## rufuselidolo

Soy profesor de estudiantes de ultimo año de educacion basica y un aficionado, o mas bien principiante en el tema de la magia, pero muchas veces me ha surgido la pregunta de cómo mezclar la educación y la magia. Me parece que es un tema nuevo, como ya alguien lo menciono, y en el cual se debe utilizar mucha creatividad, aunque esta es una de las características que debería tener todo maestro de escuela primaria...

A mi parcer son mundos, como menciona Pulgas, que perfectamente pueden fusionarse. Es más, la maravilla de la magia puede ponerse al servicio de la educación. Una de las cosas que debemos hacer los docentes, es motivar a los alumnos para que de esta manera el aprendizaje sea más significativo y tenga sentido para éstos. Y creo que la magia es un perfecto aliado en este sentido. Además utilizar juegos de magia con los niños y niñas, tal vez enseñarles a ellos magia también puede servir para fomentar en ellos la constancia, el proponerse objetivos y lograrlo, la imaginación, la expresión y todos los elementos que incluye hacer magia. Y esto lo integramos con contenidos escolares puede ser muy beneficioso para el procedo de aprendizaje de los niños y niñas...

En definitva para los pocos magos que son ademas profesores, maestros y que estan inmersos en el area de la educación solo debemos utilizar la creatividad y lograr fusionas dos mundos tan fascinantes como los son la magia y la educación...

----------


## Iban

Álvaro, simplemente genial.

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.

Alvarovilla gracias por los videos.
Si algo pretendía conseguir con este tema era lo que vemos en los videos.

 Se trata de llegar arriba, o de subir disfrutando.
Se trata de reciclar, o de disfrutar con ello.
Se trata de mantener limpia la ciudad, o de disfrutar haciéndolo.

Usar la magia como medio, sin que pierda la enseñanza.

Gracias por las aportaciones al tema.
LOU LESS.

----------


## alvarovilla

Gracias!! Me alegro que os guste pero creo que plasma fielmente lo que decimos...hay que escapar de la rutina porque la rutina es aburrida...y a nadie le atrae lo aburrido...ahora bien, y si usamos magia en la educación y esta se vuelve una rutina? supongo que no llamaría la atención de los peques y dejaría de ser un buen método...sin duda la innovación en la educación es fundamental...o eso me dice mi madre jajajaj. Un saludo!!

----------


## Pulgas

Un artículo-reseña que ilustra lo que se puede hacer combinando la magia y la pedagogía lo encontramos aquí:

http://www.diariosur.es/20091111/malaga/magia-genetica-20091111.html


José carlos Sánchez (ingeniero químico y mago, y María Andriaensen (enfermera y estudiante de medicina) enseñan a los peques las leyes de la genética a través de la magia.

----------


## alvarovilla

Muy buen aporte!!! La verdad esque planteando bien el show y eligiendo bien los elementos que queremos comparar con los reales pueden hacerse cosas muy curiosas! Gracias por el artículo! un Saludo!

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.
Gracias Pulgas por el aporte, es un claro ejemplo de magia y educación.
El tema de la genética en sí es complicado, pero con la magia por medio resulta más fácil.
LOU LESS.

----------


## rufuselidolo

Pulgas mas claro no podria estar!!!
sin duda la magia y la educacion son mundos que perfectamente pueden unirse!!

asi que esto me plantea un desafio muy grande ya que yo soy profesor de primaria y ademas me encanta la magia, asi que tratare de lograr que se unan estos mundos en mis clases...

----------


## EvaG

Saludos a todos!

Totalmente de acuerdo contigo LouLess! Esta demostrado que el aprendizaje mediante el juego es fundamental durante los primeros años de vida y la magia es una forma divertida de jugar con los peques. Creo que las guarderías y escuelas deberían decantarse más por métodos de aprendizaje como la magia, una alternativa a la enseñanza tradicional, que permitiría a los niños explorar y descubrir el mundo de una manera diferente. Un método interesante es el método Montessori que utiliza juguetes especiales que ayudan a los niños a desarrollar habilidades cognitivas, de destreza con las manos, etc. Seguro se podrían combinar con trucos de magia!! Es necesario modernizar nuestro sistema de educativo!!

----------

